# AOSP And mobile data issues.



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

I am having an issue (with almost all of the aosp roms i think) with the mobile data. at first it was 1x/ nothing, and now i am able to get it back to lte but i am only getting subpar speeds and LOTS of random disconnects. i tried updating my radio to the latest, dont know if thats what caused the lte to work but i am still having problems with disconnects and speed. any ideas?

I searched a LOT and couldnt find an answer


----------



## taylormade629 (Jul 30, 2011)

Try a different kernel

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

will try, should i try all kernels or a specific one? and what should i wipe?


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been running worksheds latest unofficial cm7 rom and I haven't had a single data drop on my tbolt. Before, I had numerous drops on EVERY other aosp including MIUI. Try that rom if you haven't already.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Thundershed V1.1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

that is the rom i am currently running and oddly, i had no problems on miui.


----------



## taylormade629 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am running liquid 3.2 with tiamat 1.15 kerney

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

taylormade629 said:


> I am running liquid 3.2 with tiamat 1.15 kerney
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


what radio?

Same problem with that combo. More stable, but now stuck in 1x


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## neslerrah (Oct 16, 2011)

I am running Thundershed V1.1, stock kernel (v1), and the latest radio (Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3) with no data drops or issues.


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm still on 906 Radio

Luke


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Just updated my Radio

Luke


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

i did the full unroot method and am back to s-on with android 2.2. i am still stuck on 1x/nothing.


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

I had a problem like this. if I'm right the problem your having is your modem settings is not ehprd our something like that. the way you change it is using a #*#*7878*#*#*. I don't think that is the right code you use and you also have to be on a sense rom. it won't work on asop. you have to do a search for all the right info. I wish I knew the correct info. oh just an fyi that code you use in your dialer. good luck


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

You're not entirely alone. Prior to the data outages in December my phone worked flawlessly on all roms. Ever since I was experiencing the same problems as you - no data or stuck on 1x but my phone only worked on AOSP roms. I've played around with multiple roms and radios and finally switched to rev.a which finally got me back to a decent DD, but sense roms still don't get data for me. No problems with Vicious MIUI or whatever the current theory rom is.


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

im broken on every rom now to, including stock. the ##778# did not work for me.


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

still on stock, got to the end of all the ota updates and 4g seems to be working! sometimes i get really bad speeds and sometimes it switches to 3g for no reason, but its better than 1x!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

If you went stock unrooted and still having problems mite as well take it in? No? Your prob seems legit so mite as well get a newbie and start overover

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I use liquid smooth 3.2 with the latest imos kernel and I never have data issues.
Also are you on the latest MR4 radio, I get the best results with that radio


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Switch radios. I was on MR4 and had the same problem. Switched to MR2 and these problems went away for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there any reason why radios would work on AOSP roms but not sense roms?


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

benda said:


> Is there any reason why radios would work on AOSP roms but not sense roms?


For sense I think it makes the most sense to run the radio that the release version your runnning came out with, in the case of most roms now, MR4
It might be possible if your running a rom where the firmware itself came with MR4 and your say on MR2 that you may have an issue, not sure.
AOSP in my experience runs on MR2+ fine, I run MR4


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Thundershed had me at 1x till i went back to MR2. I couldn't get a 3G connection till I done the downgrade

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

afrchutch said:


> I've been running worksheds latest unofficial cm7 rom and I haven't had a single data drop on my tbolt. Before, I had numerous drops on EVERY other aosp including MIUI. Try that rom if you haven't already.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1


----------

